# SEVERE afterbirth pains?!



## KMCN

After years of struggling with infertility, I finally concieved twins girls through IVF. Unfourtunately, at 23w5d, I went into preterm labor and gave birth to the girls vaginally almost 2 weeks ago. They lived just over 50 hours.... A week after delivering, I all of a sudden began having TERRIBLE cramps. They were seriously labor-like contractions! I've had 3 episodes of them, each one lasting about an hour or so. I called the Dr and went in for an ultrasound. Ultrasound was normal. He ordered blood work and checked my temperature. I have no fever. My bloodwork was normal, except I had slightly elevated WBC, but he said it was not abnormally elevated, and WBC is usually a little elevated after giving birth anyway. I have no chills, nauseau, or fever, or increased bleeding (actually, my bleeding has slowed down) so they don't beleive it's an infection. Nor is there anything wrong with my uterus/ovaries. But, I'm still stuck with these awful terrible painful cramps! They come in waves. Yesterday during the day I was fine. The cramping woke me up last night at 2am, lasted about an hour, and calmed down. When I woke up this morning, my entire lower abdomen/pelvic region feels SOOOO SORE. I can barely stand up straight or walk around! It's like my pelvis went through a VERY tough workout, and now the muscles are just really fatigued and sore! The doctors say it's afterbirth pains... This was my first pregnancy. I just find it very odd that the afterbirth pains would all of a sudden come on NOW, a week and a half postpartum! I felt better the day after I gave birth than I do right now, almost 2 weeks later! I called the dr again today and they keep telling me it is afterbirth pains because I have no fever, no increased bleeding, normal ultrasound and mostly normal bloodwork. I guess it makes sense, but is it normal to be in THIS MUCH pain? Has anybody else had horrendous afterpains????


----------



## seaweed eater

Personally mine were not that bad, but I have a friend who said hers were worse than labor pains. I think it just varies from person to person.

Sorry you are in such pain and so sorry for your heartbreaking losses :hugs:


----------



## armywife11

I have strong ones time to time. Early on they felt like my early contractions but now feel like PMS cramps. I had strong ones the first week but they went away they came back strong around 6 weeks now they have faded again.

Hope you find some relief!

Sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mine weren't that bad but I know they vary from person to person. I'd be concerned too if I were you. You'd think, and with everything on the Internet etc, that they wouldn't be that bad since it was your first delivery. Maybe ask if they will call you in something for pain, or a muscle relaxer. If your not getting any better I'd for see keep telling them. Good luck. I hope you find peace soon.


----------



## MomPepperdine

With my first I had REALLY bad cramps like what you are saying. But I also had huge blud clots with it. It was killing me. It went on for like 2 mo but none of my friends went threw this. I kinda thought it was from my epi since with my 2nd I had no time for on and I felt great after baby. 

Hope this makes you feel better for this part. Also I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## angelandbump

I'm so sorry for your losses.

After my daughter I had mainly period cramp type pains but after my son, the pains were enough to stop me in my tracks and breath through them.

xx


----------



## monkers1984

I'm so sorry for your loss, I didn't have any after pains with my first but with my second they were horrendous!! I gave birth naturally but took painkillers for the after pains they were that bad!! They continued for a few weeks -- I lost a lot of blood n have severe clotting after -- but if it doesn't feel right keep demanding another opinion!! 


Hope the pains stops soon -- god only knows u have enough emotional pain to deal with without the physical aswell x x


----------



## Mummy2B21

I never had any after pains x


----------

